# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Slic3r Prusa Edition Retracting Too Much When Tool is Not In Use

## FailFTW

So I am using Slic3r Prusa Edition 1.36.0 for Linux. My goal here is to get the wipe tower working for an FF Creator Pro.

The settings are all fine and it prints beautifully even with dual extrusion, but the "Single Extruder Multi Material" functionality is required to use the wipe tower and this is causing me problems.

Everything runs smoothly until the printer retracts the filament for a tool change. Now, for the I3 MM, it needs to retract the filament a long ways in order to make way for a new filament. This caused the filament in my printer to retract backwards past the extruder motor and the filament cannot be grabbed again.

I am searching for some kind of setting to eliminate or reduce this behaviour, but I am coming up with nothing. Will I have to find it in the source code or something? Or is there a setting or workaround?

I have my settings attached.

config.ini.zip

----------

